# Plastisol transfer on automatic M&R



## fredtoram (Sep 8, 2008)

Hello,
Does someone have tried with success to print multi color plastisol transfert on automatic press with flash between each color ?


----------



## timbov1 (Jul 5, 2011)

Yes but you need to retrofit a vacuum system, and registration guide for loading paper.


----------



## inkrediblenz (Feb 12, 2014)

Yep, just chuck your sheets down the dryer first at whatever temp/speed you're using to gel/cure your transfers.

I used to do it on a 12col/14 station sportsman? Chuck 14 sheets down the dryer and slap the pre-shrunk sheets on the pallets and print away. Then pre-shrink another 14 sheets etc..

I did have the outline of the sheet size marked out on the pallets to get the sheets in roughly the right place and used table-tack adhesive inside the marked area.

A bit of a long round about way of running it but its functional. Sometimes it can be just as quick to run just the one pallet and do a quick round per sheet if you don't have many sheets to do - Saves all the mucking around cleaning and setting up 14 pallets.

The most sensible transfer system if you're looking at doing them more is some dirty old used American Tempo flatbed or whatever is similar to that. Stick it in the corner of your factory and it'll hardly use any space, and the quality will be far superior. Those particular machines run forever and require practically no maintenance.


----------



## dutySqueege (Apr 3, 2015)

hes right. a company shut down and i was able to score a lawson seneca (the big one 72" x 68" and a american tempo press. the tempo just needs a replacement circuit board ($150) and im sure itll last another 10 years before i need to service it hhaha


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I used to run semi-auto flatbeds and it's definitely the way to go.


----------

